# Bellway Wood Furnace



## 2sCompliment (Dec 9, 2007)

Howdy:: Does Any One Know Where I Can Get Information On Bellway Wood Furnaces?
According To " The Wood Burners Encyclopedia" J. Shelton/A.B. Shapiro 1976 They Were
Produced By:: Bellway Manufacturing, Grafton, VT 05146[Page110].  Larry Gay Talked
About These Units In His Book "Complete Book On Heating With Wood".  I Use To Sell 
Woodstoves Mfg'd By: Riteway, Larry Gay, Timbereze, Glacier Bay, Cunningham, Russo,
Upland, Olix Air Flow, FoxFire, Serra And Other Brands.  I Would Like Bellway Info For
My Own Remembrance Of Selling/Using/ Installing/Meeting Fellow WoodBurners.  Thank
You In Advance.  With Kindest Regards, I Am...DownChild


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 11, 2007)

I hate to see any thread go unanswered. Craig, any help for DownChild?

Welcome to the Boiler Room, by the way, DC.


----------



## 2sCompliment (Dec 11, 2007)

Howdy::  I Would Like Some History On Bellway And Product Brochures.  I Believe The Inventor Of
The Bellway System Is Deceased And The Company Is Out Of Business.  The Bellway Inventor, From
What I Was Told[circa 1976], Use To Be A Salesman For Riteway Mfg. Co.  A Fellow CoWorker Went To
Grafton Vt In 1976 To Meet Bellway Inventor; He Said Bellway Had A Lot Of Savy About WoodStoves.
My CoWorker Brought A Experimental WoodStove From Him.  It Looks Like The Riteway Model 37 But A Bit
Larger.  It Is Rugged/Rough Looking But Well Built.  Woodstoves Like Riteway, Bellway, Vermont DownDrafter,
Cunningham And Lyndale Are Interesting Designs To Study.  I Have 1 Riteway Model 37, 1 Riteway 2000 [ Basket
Case..Use For Parts], 2 Riteway Omni, Lyndale Wood Furnace And Various Modern And Antique Wood
And Cook Stoves.  My Old Riteway LF-20 Gave Us 30 Years Of Service.  We May Try To "Repair" As A
Safe-To-Use Garage Heater???   Cheers:: DownChild


----------

